# Autoglym Radiant Wax



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

Ok as i said in a thread last night i have a large amount of cars to valet i have found my compound to polish the car with now i need a finishing polish or wax, Autoglym radiant wax was on my list anyone know if it is any good and where can i get the 5L container at a good price?


Also i am open to other suggestions any othere good value waxes i can buy in large quatities?

I dont want anything too special

Thank you:buffer:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

radiant wax isnt really a wax, its the trade name for super resin polish. if you want it in that quantity, best visiting the autoglym site and finding your local rep. you say finishing polish OR wax. youll probably need the finishing polish to refine the finish from the compounding, then a wax for protection. a good value wax would be finish kare 1000p or collinite 476.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

sure thats SRP, avaible from all AG reps EVERYWHERE lol


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

yes i use srp all the time would that be ok as a lsp? bearing in mind im only valeting the vehicles


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

not really. the finish wont last long without protection but it will be a nice finish for a while.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, since your after a nice shine and at least a few weeks protection, and as I am sure your aware, will restore some of the shine, get rid of some of the swirls and is easy to use.

However, if they pay more for a wax on top then use EGP to finish off.

Sorry read the post above mine and it does offer some protection, just not alot.

It is ideal for a basic valet where the customer isnt paying for long lasting protection.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

As said, not strictly an LSP, but it does offer decent protection for an All in one product, and as you say, it's a 'horses for courses' situation. I'd say if you don't have the time to top it with something else and you're used to using SRP, then it will be fine and bead water for a reasonable time which the customers will most likely be happy with?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Depends what you want from it to be fair, are these cars on display? open or in a show etc, or are they peoples cars they are using etc, alot of factors would come in to it if i where choosing an LSP


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

panama said:


> not really. the finish wont last long without protection but it will be a nice finish for a while.


I would use egp after but its just trade valets and a 3 stage procedure on the paint on a job like this is not needed can anyone recommend any other value wax that will add abit of protection for a while im not talking about the likes on colinite


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

Mate you wont go wrong with SRP, value for money product.

Ok, the protection it offers wont last long, but these are trade valets and as such the arnt paying for the protection they just want a clean shiney car.

Dont do more than you need to otherwise you will soon be making a loss.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

it all deppends on the job in hand and the car and condition, SRP is ok it has a bit of cut and is easy enough to use, leaves a ok finish, Auto Smart platinum is a really good AIO also, and if you need a bit more bite then Mirror Image.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

james b said:


> it all deppends on the job in hand and the car and condition, SRP is ok it has a bit of cut and is easy enough to use, leaves a ok finish, Auto Smart platinum is a really good AIO also, and if you need a bit more bite then Mirror Image.


See instead of using the usual cutting compound (G3) last night i was recommended to use menz PO106FF so is there much point using the menz now ill be using srp or will srp just finish it off or not?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

why not use the SRP via rotary?


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

matt1263 said:


> why not use the SRP via rotary?


yes thats what im already doing even when i use it now


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

that particular menz is a finishing polish and has more cut than srp but less than g3. if using g3 id follow with the menz. what machine are you using to polish? have you accessed the paintwork, does it actually need compounding?


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

panama said:


> that particular menz is a finishing polish and has more cut than srp but less than g3. if using g3 id follow with the menz. what machine are you using to polish? have you accessed the paintowrk, does it actually need compounding?


makita 9227CB and most of the stock this trader gets through need a good polish but i hate using g3 ive used to for years and hate it!


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

tbh mate if your not accessing the paintwork and using a ptg, i'd stick to srp via rotary, you'll get a less correction but a better finish.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

prodicalrookie said:


> I would use egp after but its just trade valets and a 3 stage procedure on the paint on a job like this is not needed can anyone recommend any other value wax that will add abit of protection for a while* im not talking about the likes on colinite*


whats up with collinite? you wont get much better protection for that money.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

panama said:


> tbh mate if your not accessing the paintwork and using a ptg, i'd stick to srp via rotary, you'll get a less correction but a better finish.


sorry im a newbie to terms yes i do have a ptg and will be inspecting the paint:newbie:


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

I find that when I polish by PC I get splatters of polish on the glass and bottom of the wipers am I just using to much polish ??


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

For years and years I used to use SRP each week to polish my car never use wax at all (my ignorance) now having found this site I do not think I have polished my car in 10 months 

2 layers of Coli 915 every 3 months and a quick spray of OCW or megs last touch after each wash seems to get the job done just fine


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

prodicalrookie said:


> sorry im a newbie to terms yes i do have a ptg and will be inspecting the paint:newbie:


if your using a ptg and accessing the paint you should know which ones require compounding and which ones dont. the ptg should also tell you that some may not be able to withstand a compounding. if the swirls are light, use the menz or try filling with the srp. if they are heavy and the paint is ok (depth wise) use the g3. also depends on what type of car it is and how much time you have to do them. if you just want a good finish and not ar5ed about correction (taking scratches and swirls out) use the srp.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I would not Use G3 on any thing unless its paint work was really wrecked and that was the only way to save it,


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

panama said:


> whats up with collinite? you wont get much better protection for that money.


collinite is a great wax ive used 476 i think it was and i thought it was brilliant great to work with and yes the beading was pretty cool, however how many cars can i get out of collinites 476s largest tub i need something thats good value else i just wont make money at all, thanks


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

prodicalrookie said:


> collinite is a great wax ive used 476 i think it was and i thought it was brilliant great to work with and yes the beading was pretty cool, however how many cars can i get out of collinites 476s largest tub i need something thats good value else i just wont make money at all, thanks


if you use it correctly (very thin layers) you'll get a shed load of cars done for the 15 quid a tub.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

panama said:


> if you use it correctly (very thin layers) you'll get a shed load of cars done for the 15 quid a tub.


'shed' sorry i like to work with numbers im talking the average sized car bmw 3 series maybe the odd hummer or rrs but count them out


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

prodicalrookie said:


> 'shed' sorry i like to work with numbers im talking the average sized car bmw 3 series maybe the odd hummer or rrs but count them out


well i cant give an exact number because it depends how you use it. but it will be a lot. at least 40 i'd say. from a normal tin. lots more than that from the 18 oz tin.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

panama said:


> well i cant give an exact number because it depends how you use it. but it will be a lot. at least 40 i'd say. from a normal tin. lots more than that from the 18 oz tin.


Are you talking about the 18 oz tub wow thats pretty good well i have to get some of that as i think there will still be money in the job even if u use srp then collinite, thanks:buffer:

edit: sorry never read the bit about 18oz in your post haha


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

With trade work Ie high turn over the cost is not in the product it is in the TIME, Labour is the most expensive factor in high turn over "valeting", rad wax, colly, or what ever is not going to make a huge amount of difference, what you need is products that can produce good results (to the eye from 5 ft) as fast and with as little effort as pos, going around a car 2-3-4 times is not viable unless you are working on the clock or have set rates that alow it.


Thus why we dont do "valeting" as such nor work on set PP car for trade, and as a result only deal with a few select dealerships.


----------



## prodicalrookie (Sep 17, 2008)

james b said:


> With trade work Ie high turn over the cost is not in the product it is in the TIME, Labour is the most expensive factor in high turn over "valeting", rad wax, colly, or what ever is not going to make a huge amount of difference, what you need is products that can produce good results (to the eye from 5 ft) as fast and with as little effort as pos, going around a car 2-3-4 times is not viable unless you are working on the clock or have set rates that alow it.
> 
> Thus why we dont do "valeting" as such nor work on set PP car for trade, and as a result only deal with a few select dealerships.


i fully understand that ive got to start somewhere


----------



## gioprivatemove (Nov 5, 2008)

best buy wax is collinite, me think...


----------

